# M. Butterfly's lover dies



## Costas (Jul 14, 2009)

Άρθρο της ΝΥΤ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Ολόκληρη η ταινία M. Butterfly υπάρχει στο YouTube! Και πέρασαν κιόλας 16 χρόνια που την είδα; Απίστευτο.

Δείτε / Θυμηθείτε πώς έπαθε ο Jeremy Irons τη ζημιά όταν γνώρισε τον John Lone (από τη μέση, 5ο λεπτό και μετά).


----------

